# string and cable length for an 07 browning illusion? please help



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I think you can find it on the PSE site. They used to have all bow stats back by year. Open "Support" then Tune Charts. My computer keeps freezing up so you will have to do it. It will give you all the data on your bow.

http://www.pse-archery.com/content/Support.productsupportmktg/445.5.1.1


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Oops, I see it is just the PSE bows. Sorry.


----------



## rmb1952 (Oct 19, 2007)

string 92.75 and cable 33.50


----------



## j53 (Jun 8, 2007)

*string*

Thanks


----------

